# holiday catering hitting low sales in sf bay area



## rozanna ogneva (Dec 6, 2006)

just curious alot of caterers in the sf bay area are noticing a big decrease
in business during the holiday season. has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## pierrec (Jan 4, 2007)

We experienced a downturn in Holiday sales as well as a general downturn in sales this year.

Heres to a better year in 2007.

PierreC


----------



## chefsocal (Apr 11, 2006)

Our Holidays sales were up 24% from last year in Southern California, and january a month we usually close we have 24k in corporate events....


----------

